# The fun has began!



## wera750 (Sep 23, 2011)

So now that we have a safety net, I can play! I made a zip for the tp with inverted gapps, and framework animations....and it looks so sweet! Also got rid of all the Asus bloat crap to make it a more AOSP experience, without any problems yet. Anyone else done some cool stuff?

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWikI


----------



## mean sixteen (Nov 20, 2011)

I am glad to see you are having fun. But no screen shots or zips to share?

I, and I bet others, would like to see what you've done.

This is the theme mods I am running courtesy of dpwhitty11 (on another forum)

Sent through mental telepathy...or a TF201


----------



## wera750 (Sep 23, 2011)

I suppose I can put a zip up. Let me get permission first  .

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## wera750 (Sep 23, 2011)

http://db.tt/Qdis4lOm

Enjoy, based on build .14. Make a nandroid and flash at own risk. Credit goes to the masturmod team for the gapps, and thepsyntyst for the screen animations.

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


----------



## wera750 (Sep 23, 2011)

Couple of screenies

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


----------



## mean sixteen (Nov 20, 2011)

Looks sweet.

I wonder how hard it would be to blend this with the notification and nav bar mods I am using now.Edit:It works great just flashing. My post below was a waste of timeThanks for sharing.

Sent through mental telepathy...or a TF201


----------



## mean sixteen (Nov 20, 2011)

Thought I would also ask...I was going to extract the apks and use root explorer to place them but I don't see the gmail.apk. Am I missing something?Edit. Nevermind I am an idiot. It's in data not system.

Sent through mental telepathy...or a TF201


----------



## mean sixteen (Nov 20, 2011)

Just in case anyone wants it i thought I would change the transition to Pynshift. (My favorite)

Here is the link https://www.box.com/...vi7nbpi7d29ol4f

Credit to Psyntyst for the transitions, wera750 for the zip in the first place and to mastrmod team for the apks.

Sent through mental telepathy...or a TF201


----------



## wera750 (Sep 23, 2011)

I've also got a version of virtuous v2 with all the bloat removed for a more aosp experience. Might share that one as well.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## wera750 (Sep 23, 2011)

In the process of trying to port aokp, no luck yet though. Don't hold your breathe guys lol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

